# Ugly Maple Squeeze



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Attatching some pics of a FULL LOAD of Ugly Maple on my mill. I had to do some trimming to miss braces. I had friend give me several 24' poplars from recent storm for cleaning up (use for future timberframe barn). In all this unusual heat I got burned out and almost left this UGLY log. I milled several 12-18" 4 qtr to get canted up. 
My plans are to slab 6 & 8 qtr x 28" slabs from the 16" x 28" cant that's left. I would like other options/input prior to slabbing this eve or tommorow.

Wake up DAREN and TEXAS, put on those thinking caps.

All have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is indeed a mill full.:yes: Your plan sounds like the way I would do it too.



Tennessee Tim said:


> My plans are to slab 6 & 8 qtr x 28" slabs from the 16" x 28" cant that's left.


Ditto the heat, plenty warm here as well :sweatdrop:.


.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Now, that's going to be some seriously pretty lumber!:thumbsup:
Been hovering around 80 tops, here in N. AZ. Unusual. We're normally nudging 100 this time of the year. But, it's a dry heat.:laughing:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Daren,

This heat has been miserable for this time of year plus coming from mid 80's prior. breaking some temp records. now add on top of this 96+ degrees I worked on a shingle roof last week with sinus issues.

I believe this maple is going to be nice slabbed. I'll post more pics later.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

That mill will earn it's pay with that big monster. Shame about the hole in it - how far does it go into the trunk?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

It past the test!!!!!!

HOLE, what HOLE???? Some see a "defect" but I gained the BEAUTY. I finished slabbing last evening but I stayed all @ 6 qtr by 28" for top material. The "hole" actually produced some pretty pcs.

I'm posting 2 slab pics from last eve.

Everyone have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I'm liking the ugly wood.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

great find, and this heat in middle GA is aweful. and no rain.


----------

